# Where to find birds in or around st. george?



## DownTownBrown (Nov 21, 2008)

im going to st. george over thanksgiving adn would like to find some birds to hunt. can anyone fill me in on some spots.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I was going to school at Dixie College back in 1984...  Holy Chit I'm old!

Anyway, we used to jump shoot the virgin river. So much has changed down there with growth and development however that I don't even know if the virgin river is even there any more... :?

The other thing you could do is go back up through Cedar and hunt Minersville res.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there are no duck down here yet it been real slow here just go quail hunting on utah hill that been good .you could try baker res .for some duck it been slow.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

did tex just say there is no more virgins in st george?


----------

